# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Platinum Whey (SAN)

## dimtz3

Hthela na sas rwthsw gnwmes an einai kalh,an axizei na thn parw....eixa parei mia ths optimum whey ths on kai lew na parw me ta apo protaseis.....euxaristw!!

----------


## kwstas25

1ο γραφουμε μονο Ελλινικα ....2ο γεια σου  :02. Welcome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Hthela na sas rwthsw gnwmes an einai kalh,an axizei na thn parw....eixa parei mia ths optimum whey ths on kai lew na parw me ta apo protaseis.....euxaristw!!


καλος ηρθες,

ριξε μια ματια εδω: 			 			Κανόνες του Φόρουμ

----------


## metz

100% PLATIMUM WHEY /2270 gr (SAN)

Η 100% Pure Platinum Whey είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένη για αθλητές που θέλουν να αυξήσουν κατακόρυφα με εύκολο και γευστικό τρόπο την πρόσληψη ποιοτικής πρωτεΐνης.
Αν θες να αυξήσεις τη μυϊκή σου μάζα όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τότε επιβάλλεται να βάλεις στη διατροφή σου τη νέα Platinum Whey της SAN. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι από τις ελάχιστες πρωτεϊνικές φόρμουλες, η δράση της οποίας διαρκεί ως και 4 ολόκληρες ώρες.
Είναι μια καθαρότατη πρωτεΐνη με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες και σχεδόν μηδενικό λίπος. Από την άλλη όμως έχει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλουταμίνης, αργινίνης και ένα απίστευτο προφίλ αμινοξέων, έτοιμων να διοχετευτούν στους μυς σου και να τους κάνουν τεράστιους.







Θρεπτική αξία: Σύνθεση ανά 1 μεζούρα









> Δοσολογία: Ανακατεύετε 1-2 μεζούρες σε 220 ml νερό.
> 
> Γεύσεις: Σοκολάτα, Βανίλια, Φράουλα
> 
> Συσκευασία: 2240 g
> 
> Διάλεξα τη γεύση σοκολάτα (έτσι για αλλαγή - συνήθως πέρνω βανίλια).
> Δεν με ενθουσίασε η γεύση. Ακόμη και με γάλα είναι μετρια.
> Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα.
> Καθόλου προβλήματα με το στομάχι - φουσκώματα, διαταραχές κλπ.

----------


## Dreiko

$ποσο?$

----------


## Tasos Green

> 100% PLATIMUM WHEY /2270 gr (SAN)
> 
> Η 100% Pure Platinum Whey είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένη για αθλητές που θέλουν να αυξήσουν κατακόρυφα με εύκολο και γευστικό τρόπο την πρόσληψη ποιοτικής πρωτεΐνης.
> Αν θες να αυξήσεις τη μυϊκή σου μάζα όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τότε επιβάλλεται να βάλεις στη διατροφή σου τη νέα Platinum Whey της SAN. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι από τις ελάχιστες πρωτεϊνικές φόρμουλες, η δράση της οποίας διαρκεί ως και 4 ολόκληρες ώρες.
> Είναι μια καθαρότατη πρωτεΐνη με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες και σχεδόν μηδενικό λίπος. Από την άλλη όμως έχει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλουταμίνης, αργινίνης και ένα απίστευτο προφίλ αμινοξέων, έτοιμων να διοχετευτούν στους μυς σου και να τους κάνουν τεράστιους.


whey και να απορροφάτε σταδιακα για 4 ωρες? δεν το νομιζω...... οτι θελουν λενε για να πουλήσουν...

----------


## metz

> $ποσο?$


65euro απο xtreeme

----------


## metz

> whey και να απορροφάτε σταδιακα για 4 ωρες? δεν το νομιζω...... οτι θελουν λενε για να πουλήσουν...


Έχεις δίκιο, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκευτώ είναι πως κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπ συστατικα ίσως κάνει ποιο αργή την απορόφηση...

Όπως και να ΄χει το θέμα, την πήρα για χρήση μετά την προπόνηση και το πρωί. Για ποιό αργή απορόφηση έχω άλλη.

----------


## Dreiko

> 65euro απο xtreeme


για xtreme καλα ειναι.....(λεμε τωρα)

----------


## Dreiko

> Έχεις δίκιο, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκευτώ είναι πως κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπ συστατικα ίσως κάνει ποιο αργή την απορόφηση...
> 
> Όπως και να ΄χει το θέμα, την πήρα για χρήση μετά την προπόνηση και το πρωί. Για ποιό αργή απορόφηση έχω άλλη.



πηρες αυτην με την αργη αποροφηση για μετα την προπονηση :02. Confused2: 
και εχεις και για πιο αργη απο αυτη των 4 ωρων :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Έχεις δίκιο, το μόνο που μπορώ να σκευτώ είναι πως κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπ συστατικα ίσως κάνει ποιο αργή την απορόφηση...
> 
> Όπως και να ΄χει το θέμα, την πήρα για χρήση μετά την προπόνηση και το πρωί. Για ποιό αργή απορόφηση έχω άλλη.


τοτε στο πρωινο σου χρησημοποιησε την αργης απορροφησης.... την san μετα την προπονηση....

----------


## Tasos Green

> πηρες αυτην με την αργη αποροφηση για μετα την προπονηση
> και εχεις και για πιο αργη απο αυτη των 4 ωρων


το οτι λενε οτι διαρκει 4 ωρες δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει κιολας... ειναι whey concetrate χωρις καζεινη λιγο κουφο μου ακουγεται να κραταει τοσο...

----------


## Adinamos

Πολυ 'πλατινα' φοριεται τελευταια..

----------


## Dreiko

> το οτι λενε οτι διαρκει 4 ωρες δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει κιολας... ειναι whey concetrate χωρις καζεινη λιγο κουφο μου ακουγεται να κραταει τοσο...


δεν κολλησα στο γεγονος οτι "λεει" για τις 4 ωρες και το αν ισχυει η οχι  αλλα στο οτι την πηρε επειδη ειδε οτι ειναι αργης....εκτος αν δεν καταλαβα κατι εγω αδερφε...και οντως ειναι λιγο κουφο να ισχυει...

----------


## Senereison

καλά ρε sis γιατί ψωνίζετε ακόμα από extreme και δεν κοιτάτε να βρείτε κανένα μαγαζί online store με φτηνότερα

----------


## metz

Έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα...

Την platinum την πήρα για ''γρήγορη'' - ποιό άμεσης απορόφησης - δεν πιστεύω πως αποροφάται σε 4 ώρες. Απλά έψαχνα μια πρωτείνη isolate+concentrate και είπα να τη δοκιμάσω.

Σαν ''αργή'' - ποιό βραδείας απορόφησης - έχω την Isobolic της Nutrabolics.

Την platinum την πέρνω μετά την προπόνηση και μόλις ξυπνήσω για να εκμεταλευτώ την αυξημένη απορόφηση στις συγκεκριμένες χρονικές στιγμές.

----------


## Dreiko

> Έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα...
> 
> Την platinum την πείρα για ''γρήγορη'' - ποιό άμεσης απορόφησης - δεν πιστεύω πως αποροφάται σε 4 ώρες. Απλά έψαχνα μια πρωτείνη isolate+concentrate και είπα να τη δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Σαν ''αργή'' - ποιό βραδείας απορόφησης - έχω την Isobolic της Nutrabolics.
> 
> Την platinum την πέρνω μετά την προπόνηση και μόλις ξυπνήσω για να εκμεταλευτώ την αυξημένη απορόφηση στις συγκεκριμένες χρονικές στιγμές.


οκ τοτε καταλαβα λαθος..... :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> καλά ρε sis γιατί ψωνίζετε ακόμα από extreme και δεν κοιτάτε να βρείτε κανένα μαγαζί online store με φτηνότερα


δεν ξερεις αν ο αλλος εχει καρτα για να το κανει....και γω μαζι σου ειμαι....μονο απο ιντερνετ παιρνω...

----------


## metz

> καλά ρε sis γιατί ψωνίζετε ακόμα από extreme και δεν κοιτάτε να βρείτε κανένα μαγαζί online store με φτηνότερα


Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας φίλε... το προϊόν εξετάζουμε...

Όπως και να ΄χει έχεις δίκιο - ψωνίζω κυρίως απο on-line stores. Λόγω πίεσης χρόνου όμως καμιά φορά καλά είναι και τα xtreeme.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manos_

Την τριχα τριχια.Αμα περιμενετε να δειτε διαφορα στην μυικη αναπτυξη με εξελιγμενες πρωτεινες προφιλ αμινοξεων γρηγορη αργη κτλ θα περιμενετε ΠΟΛΥ.Παρτε εκει την ποιο φτηνη ρε παιδια.Αν μου λεγανε επελεξε μια παντως θα παιρνα αυτη της bsn την syntha 6 αυτη ειχε κατι το διαφορετικο αλλα ειχε διαφορα μεσα αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## metz

> Την τριχα τριχια.Αμα περιμενετε να δειτε διαφορα στην μυικη αναπτυξη με εξελιγμενες πρωτεινες προφιλ αμινοξεων γρηγορη αργη κτλ θα περιμενετε ΠΟΛΥ.Παρτε εκει την ποιο φτηνη ρε παιδια.Αν μου λεγανε επελεξε μια παντως θα παιρνα αυτη της bsn την syntha 6 αυτη ειχε κατι το διαφορετικο αλλα ειχε διαφορα μεσα αν θυμαμαι καλα.


Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις...

Πρώτα λες ότι όλες την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν οπότε πάρτε την ποιο φτηνή αλλά μετά προτείνεις κάποια που δεν είναι η ποιό φτηνή, είναι πολλαπλών πηγών πρωτείνης και περιέχει και κάποια λιπαρά οξέα και υδατάνθρακες. 

Εγώ δεν είπα πουθενά πως περιμένω διαφορά... σίγουρα όμως πιστεύω πως δουλεύουν διαφορετικά οι πρωτείνες αργής και γρήγορης αφομοίωσης... Εκτός αν όλοι κάνουμε λάθος...

----------


## manos_

> Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις...
> 
> Πρώτα λες ότι όλες την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν οπότε πάρτε την ποιο φτηνή αλλά μετά προτείνεις κάποια που δεν είναι η ποιό φτηνή, είναι πολλαπλών πηγών πρωτείνης και περιέχει και κάποια λιπαρά οξέα και υδατάνθρακες. 
> 
> Εγώ δεν είπα πουθενά πως περιμένω διαφορά... σίγουρα όμως πιστεύω πως δουλεύουν διαφορετικά οι πρωτείνες αργής και γρήγορης αφομοίωσης... Εκτός αν όλοι κάνουμε λάθος...


Οκ θα πρεπει να καθομαι να γραφω προσεχτικα λοιπον γιατι ψαχνεστε για παρεξηγηση.Εγω παιρνω την ποιο φτηνη γιατι με ενδιαφερει να συμπληρωνω γραμαρια πρωτεινης απο το φαι μου.Σου ειπα να μην ενθουσιαζεστε με πρωτεινες κρεατινες κτλ και να ψαχνετε να βρειτε ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λες και θα σου δωσει το μπαμ.Την συνθα την προτεινα για καποιον που του περισευουν τα λεφτα γιατι ειναι ολιγον ακριβη οντως αλλα δινει αυτο που δινουν ολες οι πολλων πηγων σταθερη ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα οχι το αποτομο της whey.Εγω δεν ειμαι εδω για να κριτικαρω η να σε κανω να νοιωσεις περιεργα για να βοηθησω ειμαι με τον δικο μου τροπο.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις...
> 
> Πρώτα λες ότι όλες την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν οπότε πάρτε την ποιο φτηνή αλλά μετά προτείνεις κάποια που δεν είναι η ποιό φτηνή, είναι πολλαπλών πηγών πρωτείνης και περιέχει και κάποια λιπαρά οξέα και υδατάνθρακες. 
> 
> Εγώ δεν είπα πουθενά πως περιμένω διαφορά... σίγουρα όμως πιστεύω πως δουλεύουν διαφορετικά οι πρωτείνες αργής και γρήγορης αφομοίωσης... Εκτός αν όλοι κάνουμε λάθος...


2200 gr 47 ευρο... τοσο εχει η syntha 6 .. αν την συνγκρηνεις με ολες τις αλλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων ειναι η φθηνοτερη.....

----------


## metz

> Οκ θα πρεπει να καθομαι να γραφω προσεχτικα λοιπον γιατι ψαχνεστε για παρεξηγηση.Εγω παιρνω την ποιο φτηνη γιατι με ενδιαφερει να συμπληρωνω γραμαρια πρωτεινης απο το φαι μου.Σου ειπα να μην ενθουσιαζεστε με πρωτεινες κρεατινες κτλ και να ψαχνετε να βρειτε ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λες και θα σου δωσει το μπαμ.Την συνθα την προτεινα για καποιον που του περισευουν τα λεφτα γιατι ειναι ολιγον ακριβη οντως αλλα δινει αυτο που δινουν ολες οι πολλων πηγων σταθερη ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα οχι το αποτομο της whey.Εγω δεν ειμαι εδω για να κριτικαρω η να σε κανω να νοιωσεις περιεργα για να βοηθησω ειμαι με τον δικο μου τροπο.


ΟΚ ρε φίλε, απλά ''μπήκες'' λίγο απότομα και φάνηκε σαν να πας να το παίξεις κάπως. Δεν τρέχει τίποτε.

Επί της ουσίας, συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου για πρωτείνες αμινοξέα, κρεατίνες κλπ. Δεν ψάχνω ούτε πιστεύω ότι κατι από αυτά κάνει το μπαμ όπως λές.  :08. Toast: 

Ο σκοπός του ποστ είναι απλά να παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη. Πιστεύω αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της αξιολόγησης συμπληρωμάτων.
Για αυτό σχολιάζω τη διαλυτότητα, τη γεύση και τις τυχόν παρενέργειες - μου έχουν τύχει πρωτείνες που μου προκάλεσαν φουσκώματα, με στέλναν κάθε λίγο στην τουαλέτα, είχαν χάλια γεύση κλπ. Είναι παράγοντες που μας ενδιαφέρουν όλους...

Tasos Green - thanks ρε φίλε, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι πως έριξαν την τιμή της Syntha 6 στα xtreme, είναι πλέον από τις ποιό φθηνες. Σαν γεύση μου αρέσει αρκετα!

----------


## Tasos Green

> ΟΚ ρε φίλε, απλά ''μπήκες'' λίγο απότομα και φάνηκε σαν να πας να το παίξεις κάπως. Δεν τρέχει τίποτε.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου για πρωτείνες αμινοξέα, κρεατίνες κλπ. Δεν ψάχνω ούτε πιστεύω ότι κατι από αυτά κάνει το μπαμ όπως λές. 
> 
> Ο σκοπός του ποστ είναι απλά να παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου από την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη. Πιστεύω αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της αξιολόγησης συμπληρωμάτων.
> Για αυτό σχολιάζω τη διαλυτότητα, τη γεύση και τις τυχόν παρενέργειες - μου έχουν τύχει πρωτείνες που μου προκάλεσαν φουσκώματα, με στέλναν κάθε λίγο στην τουαλέτα, είχαν χάλια γεύση κλπ. Είναι παράγοντες που μας ενδιαφέρουν όλους...
> 
> Tasos Green - thanks ρε φίλε, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι πως έριξαν την τιμή της Syntha 6 στα xtreme, είναι πλέον από τις ποιό φθηνες. Σαν γεύση μου αρέσει αρκετα!


και εγω ειχα παρει την μικρη συσκευασια 1300γρ / 30 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα για να την χρησημοποιο μονο βράδυ και ειχα παθει πλακα με την γευση... :03. Thumb up: 
αλλα ας μην βγαινουμε off.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Senereison

> Σαν ''αργή'' - ποιό βραδείας απορόφησης - έχω την Isobolic της Nutrabolics.


Κάτσε φιλε έδωσες 85 euro για να πάρεις 2277gr protein ? επειδή είναι της nutrabolics αν δεν υπολογίζεις τα λεφτά πάρε την platinum της on 100 φορες καλύτερη δες και μονος σου

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καλά ρε sis γιατί ψωνίζετε ακόμα από extreme και δεν κοιτάτε να βρείτε κανένα μαγαζί online store με φτηνότερα


μπορεις να σεβαστής τους χορηγούς του φορουμ? δε νομίζω να ειναι δύσκολο.....

----------


## jGod

sorry Που επεμβαινω φωτη..αλλα ρε συ και οι χορηγοι Online καταστηματα δεν ειναι?οπως κ το μαγαζι του φορουμ  :01. Smile:  εκτος αν το παλικαρι εγραψε και διευθυνση εκει παω πασο  :01. Smile: 


φιλικα πάντΑ!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καλά ρε sis *γιατί ψωνίζετε ακόμα από extreme* και δεν κοιτάτε να βρείτε κανένα μαγαζί online store με φτηνότερα


για συγκεκριμένο μιλάει, δεν ξερω γιατι δεν μπορειτε να  καταλάβετε πως ενας στοιχειώδης σεβασμός δεν εκανε κακό σε κανενα, λες και δε γνωρίζει ο κόσμος πως και τι και πρέπει καθε τρεις και λιγο να μας το υπενθυμίζει κάποιος.......

παρακαλω τελος τα εκτός θέματος, αν θελει κάποιος να πει κατι που δεν αφορά την αξιολόγηση του συμπληρώματος ας κανει κουοτ στα οφ.

----------


## metz

> Κάτσε φιλε έδωσες 85 euro για να πάρεις 2277gr protein ? επειδή είναι της nutrabolics αν δεν υπολογίζεις τα λεφτά πάρε την platinum της on 100 φορες καλύτερη δες και μονος σου


Δεν είπα πουθενά πόσο την πήρα... Ούτε από που, γιατί κατάλαβα που βρήκες την τιμή των 85€. 
Συμφωνώ ότι σ'αυτά τα χρήματα υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογες (περί ορέξεως άλλωστε...) Τώρα ποιά είναι ποιό καλή είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Για τα 45€ που μου κόστισε όμως μια χαρά είναι  :03. Thumb up: 

Κατερίνι με συγχωρείς που βγήκα ξανά off, απλά να απαντήσω θέλησα και να το κλείσουμε.

Υ.Γ.: Στο θέμα μας, η γεύση της Platinum όσο πάει και με χαλάει ποιό πολύ. Αν κάποιος δεν είναι fan της σοκολάτας θα πρότεινα να την αποφύγει σαν γεύση.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δεν είπα πουθενά πόσο την πήρα... Ούτε από που, γιατί κατάλαβα που βρήκες την τιμή των 85€. 
> Συμφωνώ ότι σ'αυτά τα χρήματα υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογες (περί ορέξεως άλλωστε...) Τώρα ποιά είναι ποιό καλή είναι άλλο θέμα. 
> 
> Για τα 45€ που μου κόστισε όμως μια χαρά είναι 
> 
> Κατερίνι με συγχωρείς που βγήκα ξανά off, απλά να απαντήσω θέλησα και να το κλείσουμε.
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Στο θέμα μας, η γεύση της Platinum όσο πάει και με χαλάει ποιό πολύ. Αν κάποιος δεν είναι fan της σοκολάτας θα πρότεινα να την αποφύγει σαν γεύση.


εγω παλι ειμαι της αποψης οτι αν καποιο συμπληρωμα βρομαει (χωρις να εχει ληξη!) η δεν εχει καλη γευση ειναι καλο! :01. Smile:  γνωμη μου φυσικα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστο αυτο που λεω σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις...

----------


## oldhiphop

τι γνωμη εχετε για αυτη την πρωτεινη? την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει....

[IMG]  [/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]




> ΚΕΡΔΙΣΤΕ ΜΥΣ… ΧΑΣΤΕ ΛΙΠΟΣ!!
> 
> Η 100% Pure Platinum Whey είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένη για αθλητές που θέλουν να αυξήσουν κατακόρυφα με εύκολο και γευστικό τρόπο την πρόσληψη ποιοτικής πρωτεΐνης.
> Αν θες να αυξήσεις τη μυϊκή σου μάζα όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τότε επιβάλλεται να βάλεις στη διατροφή σου τη νέα Platinum Whey της SAN. Κι αυτό γιατί είναι από τις ελάχιστες πρωτεϊνικές φόρμουλες, η δράση της οποίας διαρκεί ως και 4 ολόκληρες ώρες.
> Είναι μια καθαρότατη πρωτεΐνη με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες και σχεδόν μηδενικό λίπος. Από την άλλη όμως έχει μεγάλες ποσότητες γλουταμίνης, αργινίνης και ένα απίστευτο προφίλ αμινοξέων, έτοιμων να διοχετευτούν στους μυς σου και να τους κάνουν τεράστιους.


  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια εχει καταντησει κουραστικο

*Αναζητηση στην Αξιολογηση Συμπληρωματων*


*Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
*Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*

----------


## oldhiphop

χιλια συγνωμη εψαξα μονο στην προτη σελιδα και δεν την εβαλα στο search...

----------


## Steel Fighter

Την εχω δοκιμασει,οκ,μια καλη πρωτεινη όπως πολλες...Δεν νομίζω ότι θα χασεις τα λεφτα με το να την παρεις.Την εχω δοκιμασει σε βανιλια και της δινω με τα δικα μου γουστα 8/10 στην γευση,9/10 διαλυτότητα.Επίσης το προφίλ των αμινοξεων της ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικο συγκρινωντας και με αλλα προιοντα.Ελπίζω να βοηθησα φιλε μου.

----------


## vaggan

> Την εχω δοκιμασει,οκ,μια καλη πρωτεινη όπως πολλες...Δεν νομίζω ότι θα χασεις τα λεφτα με το να την παρεις.Την εχω δοκιμασει σε βανιλια και της δινω με τα δικα μου γουστα 8/10 στην γευση,9/10 διαλυτότητα.Επίσης το προφίλ των αμινοξεων της ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικο συγκρινωντας και με αλλα προιοντα.Ελπίζω να βοηθησα φιλε μου.


επισης με κλειστα ματια η σοκολατα ομως τα σπαει.παντα με γαλα 1,5 λιπαρα το κριτηριο μου

----------


## iovas

Άκουγα πολλά καλά λόγια τώρα τελευταία,και είπα να τη δοκιμάσω.Με απογοήτευσε η γεύση της με νερό... :01. Sad:  . 
Έχω την ''dutch chocolate'', που μου θυμίζει έντονα την μυρωδιά της Ηρακλής!
Άψογη διαλυτότητα,φαίνεται ποιοτικό προιόν, αλλα θα ''ψιλο-υποφέρω'' κανά μήνα μέχρι να την τελειώσω..

----------


## Stefanos9

Δοκιμασα επειτα απο παροτρυνσεις φιλων την SAN .Η τιμη κυμαινεται κοντα στην gold standard .Διαμυτοτητα 10/10 γευση 7/10 σοκολατα.Μου φαινεται ποιοτικη κ οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα της.

----------

